# Santa Paws



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

We got the Santa Paws photos back in the weekend (Jak, have you sorted out your missing one!????)








Saffy is top left, Hestia on the other side of Santa, Lara at the bottom left, and Paris in the middle. 

And one of just Paris and Santa:









Note that these aren't great quality, cos I'm taking photos of photos! lol. But I simply had to share and I don't have a scanner. lol.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm waiting to be called about it.
Once I get it I'll post it, the other photo I have is the same as FD's first 1, so there is no point posting it again


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are good! They're about the first Santa with pets photos I've seen where the dogs don't look utterly unhappy.  I especially like the group shot.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

LOVE LOVE THEM!!!! I like the group they all looks so much alike . Are they related?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> LOVE LOVE THEM!!!! I like the group they all looks so much alike . Are they related?


The two on the left are half sisters, Saffy and Lara.
And the top right, Hestia, is Saffy's Cousin, but Lara's half-niece, lol, if that makes sense.
Paris is from totally different lines, and I don't think they coincide for many generations


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awww...sweet! Did you use one for your Christmas card?_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute photos. Thanks for sharing them with us. Its so great to be able to enjoy all these Christmas poodles


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the group photo. The humane society where I live does pet photos. I took one of my cats years ago. It was fun!


----------

